# Pigeon hit by car



## AnnieB (Oct 12, 2017)

Yesterday we found a pigeon on the road which had just been hit by a car. It had blood coming from its eye and beak and we took it home with us, expecting it to die within the hour.

However, it seemed to recover very well. It can see from both eyes and is alert. It ate some peas overnight and moves around the box fairly well.

However, one of its wings is lower than the other and may be broken. This morning it was so lively I took it out to release it and see if it would fly away. It was unable to walk very well in the grass and fell over twice. It was very easy for me to catch it and bring it back inside.

The vet said I can drop it off with them but I am reluctant to do this as I am unsure whether they will give the pigeon a chance to recover.

On the other hand, does it have some sort of brain damage? I assume the wing needs to be treated too so it can heal properly. There is a wildlife charity an hour away we could take the pigeon to but I am not sure what the best course of action is.

I live in Dorset, UK.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There is a facebook pigeon rescue group in uk who likely can help.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/
Please dont give the bird to anyone who might just euthanize him. Thank you for helping him! Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## AnnieB (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello, I found a wild bird rescue center and took the pigeon there. She said both wings were broken and it would never fly again so she would get him PTS. Not the outcome I was hoping for but assume she knows best.


----------



## gemma23426 (Sep 6, 2017)

So sorry. Please take care the pigeon, I hope it will fly again.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

AnnieB said:


> Hello, I found a wild bird rescue center and took the pigeon there. She said both wings were broken and it would never fly again so she would get him PTS. Not the outcome I was hoping for but assume she knows best.


Unfortunately most of the vets and of the bird/animal rescue groups don't want to help pigeon (at least, I can say that about my own experience in France and Italy): they refuse to visit and treat them or simply euthanize them.

I have a broken wing pigeon, Apple. When I found her I called an Italian vet: she didn't want to see her, she said "put her a bandage". Then I went to my actual french vet. She had a bad injure and a beginning of gangrene: so my vet operated her, gave her an antibiotic treatment and a pain med. 

She needed some time to recover and to understand and learn her new "status". At the beginning she didn't understand what was wrong and so was disoriented and sad. 

Now she is a really happy pigeon, you can see the joy and the love of life in her eyes. Even if she can't fly she has her own independence: she can do "small flights" and she can jump, just for example, from the floor to the table. She walks and runs all around my apartment! She knows what she can do: when she wants to go somewhere she studies the best way to go there. She got married with Marshall, they love each other a lot (they are like Romeo and Juliet) and are so happy together.

So, unfortunately, most of the vets or rescue groups/centers don't know the best...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She is lovely! Thank you for rescuing her. Our beloved Phoebe couldnt fly but had a happy eight years with us.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AnnieB, Rescue places will normally euthanize an animal or bird that will not be 100%, as it would not be releasable. With broken wings then he wouldn't have been releasable even after they healed, as he would not have been able to fly well enough to live in the wild. But he could have been kept by someone who wants a pigeon pet, or in a loft with other pigeons, if it were made so he could get around. Animals and birds can live happy lives even when disabled. It just takes the right owner and situation. It's sad that he had to die for being disabled.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Didnt realize she was being euthanized. Sad. She could have been happy with the right owner.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

You did what you thought was best and at least she passed away peacefully. If ever you're in that position again contact the group in the link cwebster gave you because there are many people on there with disabled, flightless pigeons who may have adopted this little one plus there are rescuers who treat injuries like that on a regular basis. I'm afraid the woman didn't know best in this case and I'd steer clear of her in future. 

Colombian - what a lovely story and gorgeous pigeons - just wonderful to see Apple with her partner, living the life of Riley.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH said:


> You did what you thought was best and at least she passed away peacefully. If ever you're in that position again contact the group in the link cwebster gave you because there are many people on there with disabled, flightless pigeons who may have adopted this little one plus there are rescuers who treat injuries like that on a regular basis. I'm afraid the woman didn't know best in this case and I'd steer clear of her in future.
> 
> Colombian - what a lovely story and gorgeous pigeons - just wonderful to see Apple with her partner, living the life of Riley.


They do treat injuries like this on a regular basis, but broken wings don't normally heal at 100%. They can sometimes heal to where they can fly, but not at 100%, which is what they need to be able to survive in the wild. And if both wings were broken...................
They just don't have the room to be able to keep them, and birds and animals must be released eventually. She knew this so just PTS. It is sad, and would be a good idea if people said it was their pet, and they were just looking for help for it. Don't leave it there. 
But if the person bringing the bird doesn't want the responsibility, then I think sometimes they just see it as easier to just leave the bird and be done with it. Too bad.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

cwebster said:


> She is lovely! Thank you for rescuing her. Our beloved Phoebe couldnt fly but had a happy eight years with us.


Thanks a lot cwebster  .

I'm sure that Phoebe was a special and fantastic friend and that you spent together eight unforgettable and wonderful years.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

FredaH said:


> You did what you thought was best and at least she passed away peacefully. If ever you're in that position again contact the group in the link cwebster gave you because there are many people on there with disabled, flightless pigeons who may have adopted this little one plus there are rescuers who treat injuries like that on a regular basis. I'm afraid the woman didn't know best in this case and I'd steer clear of her in future.
> 
> Colombian - what a lovely story and gorgeous pigeons - just wonderful to see Apple with her partner, living the life of Riley.



Thanks so much Freda 

Yes, it's really wonderful to see them living the life of Riley (that's nice, I learned a new expression  ).

It's incredible to see how they love each other: as Apple can't fly, Marshall has stopped to fly for her (even if he can fly!). He just goes where she can go  They are so happy together!!!

If I think that a rescue center would have euthanized her (as unfortunately they usually do)....


----------

